# Honda GX270 fuel starvation problem



## Ed Gooding (Apr 17, 2016)

Hello - first post here. I have an Optimax Little Wonder walk-behind leaf blower with a Honda GX270 (GCALK-1211972) 9hp gas engine. I've been having this issue for a couple years now and have not been able to solve it. When I have the front of blower headed downgrade, it will start to stall. I can recover it by leaning down on the handles and lifting the front end to be level. I can also cause this same almost-stall condition if pulling backwards on the unit with some ooomph...like a small jerk to pull it uphill. 

I always use fresh gas. The gas tank is clean - no debris. I have replaced the carb and the fuel filter (installed in the corner of the fuel tank - a bit of a pain) and it has not helped one bit. I'm out of things that I know to do, and am hoping someone here has had similar issues and solved them.

Thanks in advance for any advice or suggestions..........Ed


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

Ed instead having a fuel problem it may be the low oil sensor giving problems. A quick test to prove if it is the problem is to simply disconnect the sensor. If it now passes the downhill test then the sensor is the problem. If your good about keeping your oil lever check you can the sensor unplugged.


----------



## Ed Gooding (Apr 17, 2016)

Thank you - would have never thought of the oil level sensor. Will check that and report back. I check the oil regularly and change it at the end of a season, so I really don't need the sensor to be operational.

I appreciate the info.......Ed


----------



## Ed Gooding (Apr 17, 2016)

AVB said:


> Ed instead having a fuel problem it may be the low oil sensor giving problems. A quick test to prove if it is the problem is to simply disconnect the sensor. If it now passes the downhill test then the sensor is the problem. If your good about keeping your oil lever check you can the sensor unplugged.


Just getting this out of the shed to use this season and want to follow up on our last exchange. Can you clarify how to disconnect the sensor? Can I just cut the wire pointed at with the red arrow, or is the item pointed to by the green arrow a type of insulated connector that I can separate? Thanks for the clarification.......Ed


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

Just unplug the connect that has the black/white and yellow wire tied together from the black wire if your wanting to disable the low oil level sensor.


----------



## Ed Gooding (Apr 17, 2016)

AVB said:


> Just unplug the connect that has the black/white and yellow wire tied together from the black wire if your wanting to disable the low oil level sensor.


Got it - thank you!


----------



## Ed Gooding (Apr 17, 2016)

Worked like a charm. Blew leaves for over 4 hours today and she never even burped. Disconnecting the sensor worked like a charm. I check the oil level before each use, so I won't miss it. Made it a joy to use this leaf blower again. Thanks for the suggestion. I'm showing this pic for others who may have this issue. I taped the metal connectors after snapping this pic.


----------

